# Converting Sony Laptop LCD for use on Desktop



## fieroturbo (Nov 27, 2003)

Hey all!

I have the remains of my POS Sony PCG-GRT-100 laptop.

Many have said for other companies "you need a converter board, it will never work, blah, blah, blah".

But the number of wires coming out of the screen is the exact number for a DVI connector, plus 2 more (+VDC and ground). It seems easily feasable to me. (Thank you Sony)

Here's the thing. I need to know which wires on the screen do what.

OR, if anyone has the schematic for Sony's Nvidia graphics cards, that would help too.

Anyone have the info I need? Thanks!!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You do need an inverter...blah, blah, blah.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Something like this?
http://inventgeek.com/Projects/LCDWindow/Page1.aspx


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

It would be cheaper to buy a LCD monitor than to convert the laptop LCD. I've been there.

Anyway, exactly how many connectors are there? It may not hurt to experiment a bit.


----------

